# Did I just get luck shark fishing or am I doing it right? Both?



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

So before coming down there this year I researched the heck out of surf fishing for shark and did really well. I caught a decent 4' atlantic sharpnose, 40# redfish, a 3.5-4' stingray, and two large (to me) scalloped hammerheads 8' and 10'. Every yaked out bait resulted in a fish of some sort and were caught in 4 nights of fishing. The vast majority of my knowledge came from here, everything from how to build leaders, line choice all the way to how to revive them. Did I just get increadibly lucky with this or is pretty normal? 

The reason I ask is because I'm trying to decide whether or not to get my own equiptment. I've been borrowing a buddies Penn 309 with an 8.5" heavy rod. After catching the bigger hammerhead, I'm not sure it's enough reel for me. It took over 1:45 to get him in and almost that long to get him swimming on his own. I would rather not have to be in the water with a big shark like that in the middle of the night again and want to be able to horse them a bit faster. 

I guess what I'm asking is this size shark fairly common? Most of the pictures I see on here seem to be the size shark I was actually targeting 4-6'. I figure if that's the case then the 309 would normally be enough and I just got lucky twice.

I'm considering a Penn 6/0 or GTLevelwind, both hold more line than the 309 and both have consideraby stronger drag at 20 and 22#. I'm also considering a large spinning reel. They don't hold as much line, but I can put braid on them, have plenty line 33# of drag and the ability to actually cast. 

I've also heard you can get better drag washers for the 309 and boost it up to 20#. 

Opinions?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It's unusual, but not uncommon if that makes sense. Part of fishing is being overclassed by a fish.

You'll enjoy those reds a lot more on smaller tackle.

If decide to go heavier, use a bigger bait to avoid "smaller" fish.

Jim


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

My bait on the bigger one was a 22" trout. The 8' was a big croaker head and big hardtail head on one hook. The others were on one head and ladyfish chunks. 

I've got a 9' M action ugly stick with a Cabelas Salt Striker SS-40 reel spooled with 30# braid. I'll use that one to target smaller sharks and reds next year.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

I recommend a 6/0


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

10' Hammer on a 309 from the beach? Thats damn impressive! A 40# red is too! Pics man we need pics!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nevermind, brain fart, I was thinking you got it on a Mitchell 302~! hahaha That WOULD have been impressive. I went through your threads and saw pics, great fish!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Man he not only had pics he did a live report asking for help. lol


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Nevermind, brain fart, I was thinking you got it on a Mitchell 302~! hahaha That WOULD have been impressive. I went through your threads and saw pics, great fish!


they definitely grew a little. unless im missing the 10fter somewhere. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/another-big-one-fort-morgan-155236/index2/


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> 10' Hammer on a 309 from the beach? Thats damn impressive! A 40# red is too! Pics man we need pics!


Did you not see the pics? This was back in early June. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/something-big-bech-154834/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/another-big-one-fort-morgan-155236/


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> they definitely grew a little. unless im missing the 10fter somewhere.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/another-big-one-fort-morgan-155236/index2/


The second one was 8.5" at the fork. I'm guessing 10' total. Overestimate?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

AVIDfisherman said:


> I recommend a 6/0


+1. The Penn Senator 114H, or better known as the 6/0 will be more reliable in the long run. The drag on the 6/0 will last a lot longer especially with bigger sharks.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Luck is always involved. If you are going to take the time to paddle out baits at least use gear for sharks you are targeting. Congrats on the hammers I think you got really lucky when you landed the 10 ft. The thing with hammers is they will often die after or during the fight so the faster you get them in the better chances you will have reviving them to fight another day. If you move up in reel size you increase your chances of landing larger sharks and increase your successful release odds. I have caught a couple large hammers on my 12/0 and didn't spend an hour an a half fighting them that is what gives you an advantage you can get them in and release them quickly. I quickly wen't from a 4/0 wide to a 9/0 to a 12/0 over that last 10 years. I now use a 12/0 and an 80W Avet. I have yet to have a fish under 7 feet pull much drag on the 12/0 when they hit the beach they are green and ready to head back in the water. I did catch a large hammer on a 9/0 and it took almost an hour of walking her up and down the beach before she swam away. If you get really serious start with a 9/0 they hold a lot of line and unless you are targeting really big ones you will be a lot safer than a 6/0, there are plenty of 6/0s and 9/0s out there but I would rather be over geared than under geared any day when shark fishing you never know what you are going to hook into. Even if this is a once or twice a year trip like it is for me now . You can always find good deals on used reels 9/0s they are really cheap to pick up. If you are strictly casting baits then disregard my message. Good luck fishing


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like I need to check the hotsheets around Christmas. I usually get a $450-$600 bonus that I use for hunting/fishing stuff. Untill then I don't have much disposible income. What size line would I use with the 6/0 vs 9/0? I'm guessing I would jump up to at least 50?


What would I need to do to target smaller fish?


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

I have 50# on my 9/0 it's pretty standard. If you are targeting smaller sharks just use smaller baits and hooks. you don't need a smaller reel to target smaller sharks, they don't put up as much off a fight on heavier tackle. You caught two nice hammers why would you want to go smaller now ? Just curious
a new 9/0 runs around $160 I think a used one can be picked up for $100. OceanMaster has a tricked out one with upgraded drag and some other cool upgrades in the classified section and it is sweet. the good thing about Penns are you can upgrade a lot of the parts to make the reel even stronger which is cool.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I want to target smaller ones because I want some grilled and fried shark. I'm guessing I can throw a 2" chunk of ladyfish on 8/0 hook and use my SS40. Catching a 4 footer would be a hoot on that. 

If I'm targeting fish to eat do I want to pull them in green or tire them out?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

johnf said:


> The second one was 8.5" at the fork. I'm guessing 10' total. Overestimate?


no, i miss read it. it was probably 10ft + tip to tip. :thumbsup:


----------

